# Baby furniture



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

I thought you all might wanna see what I have been building for my uocoming baby the last few months. The crib is made out of 20+ y/o Black Walnut that my Uncle gave me, the Dresser top, legs, and drawer fronts are the same Black Walnut as the crib and the caracus for the dresser is made from a Cherry tree that I turned into lumber back in February. On top of the dresser is a baby changing station that I built with Walnut with Cherry splines in the corners. The pad just sits inside the box and the box has brackets on the back so that it can slide to either side of the dresser and be taken off after it's not needed. I aquired an old Fire hydrant from work and pondered for several weeks on what to do with it. Well after alot of thought I decided to design a small table to put in the Baby's room to go with the theme of the room. The Hydrant was not very pleasing to the eye when I got it so I sanded all the paint off of it and completely took it apart and repainted it and polished up all of the brass. I used Black Cherry to make the entire table. Enjoy, Jeremy


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Here's the Fire Hydrant table.


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

That table is so freakin' cool! Great idea...


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that is way cool. I love the table. The only fire hydrant I have is solid iron. No bolts in it at all. It is from the 1912s. But I do have a few fire extinguisher (the ones you used upside down) laying around I could do something with.


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments. I had a friend give me an old extinguisher (water can) a few years ago and asked him to hold on to it for me and have since lost touch with him. Id like to find one and turn it into a lamp.


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Dude, that table is _awesome!!_ The baby's furniture is amazing!! You have definately done a great job cultivating your gift. 

So when is the child expected to arrive? Shouldn't be too much longer, huh? 

Give my regards to the baby's mother, and here's hoping labor and delivery go much more smoothly than the old civil defense films we used to have to watch back in the day....

May God bless you all with safety, health and quick healing.

smitty


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Fantastic work you have done there. 

Care to share where you got the plans for the crib and dresser? (I can figure out a changing station on my own...).

I have seen a lot of crib plans online, but I REALLY like the looks of the one you set up....

And lastly, let me chime in my congrats on the addition to the family! May your wife's labor be short, and as painless as possible. May the joy of your family run for many generations to come.


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Smitty, Thanks for the compliment on the table. I figured a fellow FF might like it. I know at my work (7 House) they are wanting one for the day room. Our due date is Oct 1st but she's not gonna go that long. I'm thinkin sometime mid Sept. I too have seen those old civil movies and to be honest, they scare me. Thank you for the blessings, it's definetly in the Lords hands. As long as Momma and Baby (Emory Ray) are healthy, than I'll be a happy man.

dbhost. Bud I wish I would have had a set of plans. It would have made life alot easier for me. I actually based it off of a crib that I saw on the internet and just started cutting and glueing wood and somehow came out with what you see. I started a thread on the crib when I started building it http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=3664 . If you are interested in building one like it just let me know and I'll try my best to help you out.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Firefighteremt153 The baby furniture is very nice, Some lucky girl is getting some great looking furniture. When I saw the fire plug, I got tunnel vision. Being an ex firefighter/enginer of 17 years, all I saw was a way cool fire plug table. Great job on both.


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks Handyman, Im currently an Engineer and have been for the last three years. I just got a new 2007 Pierce dash pumper, 1000 gal tank with a 1500 GPM pump.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW you are uptown now. My last pumper was a 1980 Ford with 1000 gal tank and a Hail 1250gpm pump. It had a big Cat motor with a 5 speed Alican Auto tranny


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Here's a picture of my new Engine Handyman.


----------



## wiltondabbert (Jul 23, 2012)

Choosing furniture for kids is not an easy task. When choosing kids furniture, you need to keep in mind the age of your child. Now a day, modern furniture for baby is the most liked furniture because you can choose lots of new patterns or designs in modern furniture.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Wow that table is really cool. The baby furniture is a knockout, very nice work. Heirloom at a minimum.

However, when your child outgrows that crib, have you thought about how you are going to store it for the next 20+ years, to pass it down to your child?, work that nice.....man you have to plan now for storage.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice job. The finish on it looks sweet. It'll be a true family heirloom. The fire hydrant table is unique. 
Thanks.


----------

